# Is it okay for a tourist find job on malaysia?



## Kenichi

Good Day everyone!

I'm applying for a job in Malaysia right now. I'm a Filipino. And if ever I land a job there, I'm planning to get my friend from the Philippines. Does Malaysian government allow vacationist/tourist to look for job there and eventually apply for an employment pass?

Hope someone can help me.

Thank you very much! Take care all..


----------



## tumbleweeds

Kenichi said:


> Good Day everyone!
> 
> I'm applying for a job in Malaysia right now. I'm a Filipino. And if ever I land a job there, I'm planning to get my friend from the Philippines. Does Malaysian government allow vacationist/tourist to look for job there and eventually apply for an employment pass?
> 
> Hope someone can help me.
> 
> Thank you very much! Take care all..


Yes, it's possible, but keep in mind that Malaysians will always give jobs to Malaysians before considering hiring a foreigner. If you have a special skill - and a university degree - others have been successful finding work.


----------



## Kenichi

Good Morning!

So it is possible even though she has a short visit pass only? how long does a short visit pass before expire? Thanks


----------



## tumbleweeds

You'd have to check with immigration. For most westerners, you get a 90 day stamp, but I have no idea what they give for Filipinos! 

If you/she found a job (you'd have to get lucky), then your employer would help you to get an employment visa, allowing you to stay in the country. Again, though, Malaysia is not really open to giving foreigners jobs - especially if you lack a university degree or marketable skills.


----------



## Kenichi

Thank you very much for your advice.

Actually I'm already in for a medical checkup here and if get lucky, I should be flying there in January 2010. I think, it will be lonely there for me in my first months so I'm thinking if I can bring my girlfriend there and live there.

Thank you again.


----------

